# 4 gewinnt - Stufe 2



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

So, dann wollen dieses Spiel mal etwas interessanter machen. 

Die Regeln und das Spielfeld bleiben gleich nur ist so, dass man jetzt mit 2 Steine auf einmal, spielt. 

Die beiden Steine (hier x oder o) dürfen nicht in der selben Spalte, also übereinander, gespielt werden.


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_| 


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, dann wollen dieses Spiel mal etwas interessanter machen.
> 
> Die Regeln und das Spielfeld bleiben gleich nur ist so, dass man jetzt mit 2 Steine auf einmal, spielt.



wir sollten erst did Regeln genauer definieren.
Müssen die Steine immer in der gleichen Eben gespielt werden?
Dürfen die 2 auch überreineander gespielt werden?
etc.
sry Qonix aber erst mal das ganze bissl ausarbeiten sonst is hier eh gleich zu


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

*siehe 1 Post weiter unten*


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> x


Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgedacht. Es dürfen nicht die beiden Steine in die selbe Spalte gespielt werden. Das heisst nicht 2 Steine übereinander.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgedacht. Es dürfen nicht die beiden Steine in die selbe Spalte gespielt werden. Das heisst nicht 2 Steine übereinander.


Überleg dir halt erst ma n paar Regln 


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|

--> x

Ach, ich hab das schon so lange nicht mehr gespielt, dass es mir erst jetzt beim Beispiel wieder eingefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|

--> o

-.- man man man so wird das nix


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|


--> x


Wieso?

So ist es doch gut. Man muss viel mehr überlegen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|


--> o


joa aber wir sollten im ersten post des Threats die Regeln vll mal genau definieren und beispiele dazu Posten weil wenn mal andere Spielen gibts dann bloß Chaos


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|o|


--> x


Hab ich doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|o|


--> o


naja ich meinte richtig ausführlich 
ich schreib dir das mal so  zusammen wenn ich heut zu hause bin


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|o|


o gewinnt


Was willst du da noch mehr schreiben? 2 Steine, 1 Zug, selbe Farbe, nicht übereinander. Mehr Regeln gibt es nicht.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_| 


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_| 


--> o


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_| 
-->x


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_| 


--> o


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_| 
schachmatt... ähh o gewinnt

-->x


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

Regeln lesen und dann das Spiel editieren und richtig spielen.


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Regeln lesen und dann das Spiel editieren und richtig spielen.


ah verdammt den neuen post net gesehen mit den regeln >.< 
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_| 
-->x


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_| 


YOU LOSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Steht auch im ersten Post, aber macht ja nichts. Ist ja ein neues Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|


--> x


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|


--> x


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> oo


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|


--->x


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|*x*|_|
|_|x|o|o|*x*|x|_|
|_|o|x|*x*|x|o|_|
|o|o|*x*|o|o|o|x|

würde mal *win* sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|_|_|_|_|_|


--> x


nice

leider hat ja Veleron den Win für o versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

bittevergib mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|_|




--->x


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

---> x



Es sei dir vergeben, junger Padawan.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x

grad gemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|
win würd ich sagen


qonix editier gefälligst meine lösung rein dann hat o gewonnen <.< (vorallem hast du 2 in eine spalte gemacht, is verboten)


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|o|_|


->o


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


gewonnen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

wieso 2 mal o in der selben spalte?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|*o*|*o*|x|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|o|_|

wenn mans so lasst kann man den win für o nicht verhindern.


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

aso, darf man z.B. *o* 2mal waagerecht, aber nicht 2 mal senkrecht in eine spalte werfen?

wenn es so ist, ist das oben natürlich ein win, aber ich dachte man darf generell o oder x nicht 2 mal in die selbe spalte werfen, also nicht senkrecht und nicht waagerecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|x|

o->


----------



## Qonix (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|x|


--> x

@Anduris: nur senkrecht, sonst könnte man ja ein Spiel gar nicht anfangen


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|

--> o

Stimmt ja. xD 
Jetzt is alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|

--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|x|


tz tz tz Demon

schäm dich


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|


Damn!


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
> ...


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|


--> o
Gnaaaaa


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|x|_|


YOU LOSE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
> |_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
> ...


wo? hä? bin ich blind?

edti: scheiße -.-

edit2: mach du ma n neues auf immer wenn ich anfang verlier ich XD


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|_|_|_|_|_|


--> x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|_|_|


--> o

oh nein ich weiß nicht wie man damit umgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o

ok ich hab ka was ich machen soll XD


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> x

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o

au man bin ich schlecht heute -.-


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


YOU LOSE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|_|


schade ich hatte mir das jetzt so schön ausgedacht :´(


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Meins war wohl besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Meins war wohl besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 langsam wirds langweilig

eit: jo morgen nochma


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Lassen wir es für heute. Kannst es ja morgen nochmal probieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|o|_|_|_|


--> x

und weiter gehts


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|_|


--> o

ay weiter geht^^


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|o|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|x|_|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|_|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
> |x|o|_|x|o|_|_|
> ...


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|_|


--> x


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|_|


--> o
argh !


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|_|

--> x

ich misch mich ma ein


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> O

ich glaub jetzt haste Qonix plan durcheinander gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut für mich XD


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> x

gern geschehen xP


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|_|o|x|x|x|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|o|o|
|o|o|_|o|x|x|x|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|x|

win ^^ auser ich hab reglen wercheckt xD


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|o|o|
|o|o|_|o|x|x|x|
|x|o|_|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|x|o|x|o|x|


o gewinnt


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

LoD wasen los? Doppellose so früh am Morgen.


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|


--> x


Ach, er ist sich das gewöhnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach, er ist sich das gewöhnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fu -.-

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o

der ärmste... sollen wir ihn mal gewinnen lassen?


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|


--> x


Da Lord zu erst war, nehm ich mal seins.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|o|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|o|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|o|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|x|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|o|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|o|


-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|o|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|x|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|o|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|_|o|


-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|o|_|x|o|_|_|x|
|x|_|o|x|_|_|x|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|o|
|o|x|o|x|x|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|o|

--> o

ich denk ma win für x wenn ich nix überseh


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|o|_|x|o|_|_|x|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|x|
|o|x|x|o|_|_|o|
|o|x|o|x|x|o|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|o|

--> x

jo


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|o|_|x|o|_|_|x|
|x|o|o|x|_|_|X|
|o|x|x|o|_|X|o|
|o|x|o|x|X|o|x|
|o|o|x|X|o|x|o|

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|x|_|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|o|_|


-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|x|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|o|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|_|

win ^^ jetzt darfst du ma anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was macht ihr eig so nebenbei?
bin eig. am arbeiten wenn arbeit da wär...


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

Ach Gott, heute ist nicht mein Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|

-->  o

ich glaub LoD hat scho aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

Oh man, schon wieder verloren.

Ich lass es für heute. Hab sonst zu viel um die Ohren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hats Anduris nicht mal geschafft 2 o nebeneinadner zu machen um zu gewinnen.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

-->  o

irgendwer wird sich scho finden


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  o

jaja die liebe Sucht ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x

lol, immer gleichzeitig


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

elegant übergangen aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

win


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

Jetzt klaut er mich auch noch meinen WIN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

der da oben hats ja auch für mich verbockt xD


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

ja sry mich hat das ständige gleichzeitig geposte verwirrt ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

Dann lass ich euch zwei mal in Ruhe spielen.

Bis später.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

fang du an bin zu faul n gitter zu kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|_|_|

--> x

so ich hab feierabend meld mich heut abend oder morgen wieder ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|x|x|

man man 

habt ihr Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> habt ihr Tomaten auf den Augen?


xDD nicht genügend konzentriert bestimmt^^
new game

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|o|x|x|

win ? o.O


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

schaut mal richtig hin, bevor ihr postet, wenn das game schon sehr weit vortgeschritten ist, kann mans ja verstehen, aber das war ja noch ganz am anfang.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|

-->  o

sry hab gestern kurzm vorm feierabend gepostet da war die konze wech ^^


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  x

hehe, kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|

--> x

win für o würd ich sagen


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

jo stimmt

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|x|_| 

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|x|_|_|_|x|_| 

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|x|_|x|_| 

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|_|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> x


----------



## HGVermillion (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|x|o|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

war schneller xP


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|*o*|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|*o*|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|x|*o*|x|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|*o*|

win


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

HGV hats verkackt xD


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|o|

LOL

Ich dachte ich versuchs mal und du machst wirklich jedes Mal den selben Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

omg ich sollte nich nebenbei galgenmännchen mit kollegen spielen xD


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o

ha !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o

wahahahaha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x

also das andere Avatar war besser


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o

dann kommt halt wieder yoshi rein.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o

/e sry neue site nich gesehn


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

Ähäm, jetzt guckst du dir mal letzte Antwort an und dann darfste es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|x|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|o|
|x|x|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|o|o|

--> x


win für o würd ich sagen


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

jop ich muss jetzt zur berufsschule musst dir n anderen partner suchen denn dort wird buffed blockiert ^^

haben zu viele potenzielle amokläufer aufer schule xD


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|o|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|o|o|

edit: ach stimmt. xD


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

Du hast nur 1 x gemacht.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|o|o|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|_|o|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|x|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|o|o|

ok es gibt keine möglichkeit, den sieg für o zu verhindern.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2009)

|_|x|x|o|x|o|o|
|o|o|x|o|x|x|x|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|o|
|x|x|o|x|o|x|x|
|o|x|o|o|x|o|o|

o gewinnt



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|x|_|

hä?


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

Also 2 mal den selben Fehler machen ist ja schlimm

Win für o.


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

hä? ich verhinder nur den sieg gegen die gegner.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

--> o

und wo is hier der win für o?


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|o|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

WIN


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|_|_|_|_| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|_|_| 

--> x


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


// btw: gut mitgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x


na klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Ups, war falsch. 

Anduris du musst x machen und nicht o.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o

ich hab ma übernommen


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> x

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|_|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|_|


--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|x|_|x|x|_|o|_|
|x|_|o|x|o|x|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|


--> x

verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|x|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|o|_|o|o|_|X|_|
|x|_|x|x|X|o|_|
|x|_|o|X|o|x|x|
|x|o|X|o|o|x|o|

^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|o|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|o|

hehe, reingefallen

WIN


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

hatters vergeigt...
hättest den machen müssen

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|x|x|o|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|_|_|
|x|o|x|o|x|_|o|

naja egal neues spiel neues glück

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|x|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|o|x|x|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-->  o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-->  x


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


// btw: das letzte hab cih echt voll vermasselt :/


----------



## i_boT (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x

hehe, o wird gewinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|


--> o

Wenn du nicht grad nen FAIL-anfall bekommst wie ich vorhin... ^^


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|


--> x

nö nö   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

d2wap hats wieder vergeigt hätteste 2 x bei deinem vorletzten post auf die oberste reihe gemacht hätten wir gewonnen

|_|o|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|x|
|_|o|x|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|o|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|x|

ich mach ma n neues

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## i_boT (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|


-->x


----------



## Oonâgh (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o

pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|o|_|

WIN


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Lang noix mehr gekommen.
bin zwar für x - starte dennoch für o ein game:


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|x| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|x| 

--> x


----------



## Geezey (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x| 

--> o


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x| 

--> x


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x| 

-> o


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|o|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x| 

-> x

sieht nach nem schönen Win aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|o|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|_|o|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|

-> x


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|_|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|
grml...
-> o


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|o|o|o|x|
|_|x|x|o|x|o|o|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|x|


WIN

sogar mit 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|

--> o


// btw: win mit 5 zählt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|o|o|

OK, dann mach ich hald 4


WIN


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so einfach is das am frühen morgen..

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|

--> x

Jup, sehr einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

2 übereinander darf man nicht


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

habs doch in der selben Sekunde geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 siehe oben

--
edit:
lol - mein edit oben wird vorhin ned angenommen. nun stimmts


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|o|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|o|

--> x


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|o|

--> o


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|x|o|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|o|

WIN


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Upps, wie peinlich..

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-->o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o 

win? Oo


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|
|x|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x

Jup, ist ein win für x.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Jopp. Ich fang dann glecih mal für o an:


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Seridan (17. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|x|_|



->o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|*o*|_|_|_|
|_|o|*o*|o|x|_|_|
|_|*o*|o|x|x|x|_|
|*o*|x|o|o|x|x|_|

O gewinnt.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|

->o

müssen die eig immer ein feld  auseinander liegen?


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
> |_|_|o|_|o|_|_|
> ...


glaub net dürfen nur net übereinander

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
also hat o grade gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zitat erster post:
Die beiden Steine (hier x oder o) dürfen nicht in der selben Spalte, also übereinander, gespielt werden.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

-->x


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|_|_|_|
->o


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|o|

-> x


----------



## Huntermoon (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|o|

->o


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|o|

WIN


----------



## Qonix (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

--> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|o|_|

WIN


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|o|x|_|

Gewonnen?

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|_|_|_|_|

-> o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
> ...



Nein. Lies dir nochmal die Regeln durch.^^


_______________

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

> So, dann wollen dieses Spiel mal etwas interessanter machen.
> 
> Die Regeln und das Spielfeld bleiben gleich nur ist so, dass man jetzt mit 2 Steine auf einmal, spielt.
> 
> Die beiden Steine (hier x oder o) dürfen nicht in der selben Spalte, also übereinander, gespielt werden.


Wo steht, dass man das nicht darf?
Da steht nix von nebeneinander


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

Genau, er hat gewonnen.


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Dunkelwolf (9. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|


=> o


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

@ Dunkelwolf, ich glaub du hast was verplant^^

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|o|o|

--> new game..^^


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|

-> x


----------



## Droyale (2. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|

-> o


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|o|

---> x


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|o|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (3. Juli 2009)

STOP

Spielt nach den Regeln.

Droyale hat die beiden x übereinander gemacht, was man nicht darf.


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> STOP
> 
> Spielt nach den Regeln.
> 
> Droyale hat die beiden x übereinander gemacht, was man nicht darf.



DAnn mach ich eine neue Runde!


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|_|_|_|_|o|

---> x


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|_|x|x|_|_|o|

---> o


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|_|o|o|

---> X


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

---> x


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|_|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|x|_|o|o|_|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2009)

|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|o|_|x|x|_|_|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2009)

|_|x|_|x|o|_|_|
|o|o|_|x|x|_|o|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x


Ist wohl unvermeidlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Juli 2009)

|x|x|_|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|_|x|x|_|o|
|x|x|_|o|o|_|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> o

jup o verliert


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

|x|x|_|x|o|_|x|
|o|o|_|x|x|_|o|
|x|x|o|o|o|_|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|x|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

|x|x|_|*x*|o|_|x|
|o|o|x|x|*x*|_|o|
|x|x|o|o|o|*x*|o|
|x|o|o|x|o|o|*x*|
|o|o|x|x|x|o|o|

-> x gewinnt


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

---> x


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|_|_|

WIN


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|_|_|_|


--> x


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|


-->o


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|


--> x


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

why kommt nu o wen du grad o warst? o.O


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

Jetzt darfst x machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|

WIN


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Hmpf
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

-->o


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-->


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|_|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|x|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|o|x|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|

WIN

gn8


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|_|x|_|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|x|_|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Habs mal wieder richtig gemacht.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

--> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

---> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

---> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|

WIN


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Wo hast n du da gewonnen öÖ

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|*o*|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|*o*|o|x|x|_|
|_|*o*|x|o|x|o|_|
|*o*|x|x|x|o|x|_|
is nix die oberen 2 sind in der selben reihe


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|*o*|o|x|_|_|_|
> |_|x|*o*|o|x|x|_|
> |_|o|x|*o*|x|o|_|
> ...


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

._.

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|_|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|o|x|o|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|o|x|o|o|x|x|
|_|x|o|x|x|o|x|
|_|o|x|o|o|o|x|
|_|o|o|x|x|x|o|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


Mhhh WIN?


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

nö

unentschieden, da ein weiter spielen nicht möglich ist


|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|x|o|x|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|x|x|

hehe, danke

WIN


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Gnaaaah und geholfen hab ich auch noch :/

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|x|


->o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|x|


-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|x|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|


-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|x|

->o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|o|x|o|x|x|

WIN

*gähn*


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Awas xD

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|x|_|


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|_|_|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x

Ich lass Gothic einfach aus weil er kompletten Schrott gepostet hat.


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o

netma den 1 post gelesen o.O


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|
|x|o|x|x|o|x|_|

WIN

so, fertig für heute


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|_|_|_|

-> x


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|


-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|o|o|o|o|x|_|_|


WIN


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|

->o


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> o


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|_|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|_|

-> x


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


----------



## Medmius (28. Juli 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> x


----------



## Qonix (1. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|

-> o


mal wiederbeleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (3. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|


---> x


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|


---> o


----------



## Shantalya (4. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|


---> x


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|_|x|o|_|
|_|o|x|x|o|x|_|
|x|o|o|o|x|x|_|
|o|o|x|x|o|x|x|


---> o


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|X|o|_|X|o|_|
|_|o|X|X|o|X|_|
|X|o|o|o|X|X|o|
|o|o|X|X|o|X|X|

---> X


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2009)

Alion jetzt lass mal die Zeichen so wie sie sind und lies erst mal die Spielregeln. Du hast nur einen Stein statt Zwei gesetzt.


----------

